# Change brush color (photoshop)



## Nine00

Picking the color from the color picker DOES NOT WORK! The brushes are still white! I use cs3 and it's not a trial version. Opacity is on 100%I tried coloring the brushes wth paintbucket later on, but that doesn't look good. Any other ideas how to get the brushes colored? Or, what is wrong with my photoshop and how can i fix it???


----------



## Inactive

is the image mode set to bitmap or greyscale? if so set it to RGB colour.


----------



## Nine00

It's on RGB colour!


----------



## ebackhus

What bit-depth?


----------



## Inactive

if the foreground remains white, press x to switch foreground/background. if you then paint in black it will paint in a light shade of red - denoting you are in quick mask mode. 'q' toggles this mode on/off.


----------



## Saristas

You just have to change the brush.


----------



## DonaldG

Are you painting on a layer that is hidden by other layers in the stack?


----------



## zuluclayman

check the date of the thread people - it's an oldie


----------



## Wrench97

You mean it's not 2008 any longer:grin:


----------



## zuluclayman

:laugh:


----------

